
Cool Mic 1.1.0 - app4soft
https://coolmic.net/2020/02/new-beta/
======
app4soft
_Cool Mic_ — FLOSS Android app for live-streaming as source client for
_Icecast_.[0,1,2]

 _New Features:_

 _\- Insert audio clips into livestreams_

 _\- Landscape layout_

 _Improvements:_

 _\- Fixes for various stability issues_

 _\- Improved UX_

 _\- Updated libshout version_

 _\- Lots of code cleanup_

[0] [https://coolmic.net/](https://coolmic.net/)

[1] [https://coolmic.net/download/](https://coolmic.net/download/)

[2] [https://github.com/CoolMicApp/CoolMicApp-
Android](https://github.com/CoolMicApp/CoolMicApp-Android)

